# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Πρωτεινη και ιώδιο(?)

## dwra92

Σε ποιες τροφες υπαρχουν οι πρωτεϊνες και ιωδιο?? Για παραδεισια...Ευχαριστω

----------


## οδυσσέας

μεχρι να σου πουν και τα παιδια που ασχολουντε με παραδεισια.

ποια ακριβως πουλια εχεις?

αυγα, γαριδες, γαλα, (πρωτεϊνη και ιωδιο) 

σουπιοκκοκαλο φυσικο (ασβεστιο+ιωδιο)

----------


## jk21

πρωτεινες με πληρη αμινοξεα και σπορους οπως η βρωμη ,η περιλλα ,η chia 





*γαλα κατα προτιμηση χωρις λακτοζη ή σε ποσοτητες μεχρι 5% το ημερησιου σιτηρεσιου

----------


## dwra92

Gouldian εχω....Πως χορηγω το γαλα??  :Confused0013:

----------


## jk21

*Η Αυγοτροφή μου ( my eggfood recipe )*

----------


## ponak21

Το καροτο έχει ιώδιο και το λατρεύουν τα gouldian,οι γαρίδες όπως αναφέρθηκαν επίσης .

----------


## aeras

Φρούτα, λαχανικά, δημητριακά, φαιοφύκη, βραστό αυγό.
Τι ιωδιούχο αλάτι στην λίστα τροφίμων έχει την μεγαλύτερη περιεκτικότητα σε ιώδιο
Για το γάλα  http://josquin.tripod.com/milk.htm

----------


## jk21

ΜΙΧΑΛΗ η προταση μου ειναι αυγοτροφη με  γαλα το οποιο *δεν εχει λακτοζη* που προκαλει δυσανεξια σε ανθρωπους και πτηνα .επιπλεον επειδη το αρθρο που παρεπεμψες αναφερεται σε ανθρωπους και οχι πουλια ,η παρατηρηση του οτι το αγελαδινο γαλα ειναι φτωχο σε σιδηρο ,αν για τον ανθρωπο ειναι μειον ,για τα πουλια ειναι κατι θετικο ,γιατι ως σποροφαγα κυριως εχουν μικρες αναγκες και ευκολα μπορει  με καποιες ανθρωπινες τροφες να οδηγηθουν σε τοξικωση σιδηρου .

----------


## οδυσσέας

επισης Μιχαλη μπορεις να δωσεις αιγοπροβειο γαλα η οποιο αλλο γαλα θες ::

----------


## dwra92

Ευχαριστω πολυυυυ.... :Jumping0011:  Να ρωτησω κατι για τις γαριδες....Εννοειτε τις αποξηραμενες που ειναι για ζωακια η αυτες που τρωμε εμεις κανονικια???????

----------


## jk21

αυτες για ανθρωπινη χρηση .τις βραζεις 10-15 λεπτα και ειναι μια χαρα .οι αποξηραμενες λες να ηταν πρωτης ποιοτητας και τις κρατησαν για τα πουλια και τα αλλα ζωα; ....

----------


## ponak21

> Ευχαριστω πολυυυυ.... Να ρωτησω κατι για τις γαριδες....Εννοειτε τις αποξηραμενες που ειναι για ζωακια η αυτες που τρωμε εμεις κανονικια???????


Εγω να ειμαι ειλικρινης επαιρνα 1 αυγοτροφη για παραδεισια που τις ειχε μεσα και το ανακατευα με την αυγοτροφη που φτιαχνω με τις συνταγες απο δω περα.Ο δημητρης μου ειπε οτι μπορω να βαλω και αυτες που τρωμε.Θα το δοκιμασω συντομα......Γενικα ξερουμε οτι κατι νεο τα gouldian δεν το τρωνε αμεσα.Ετσι και αλλιως αφου θα το βαλεις σε αυγοτροφη κατα την γνωμη μου (γιατι δεν ξερω αν βαλεις  σκετο το ψαχνο αν θα το δοκιμασουν) μην βαλεις πολυ ποσοτητα και τους αλλαξεις την γευση σε ηδη τροφη που τα εχεις μαθει.

----------


## ponak21

> αυτες για ανθρωπινη χρηση .τις βραζεις 10-15 λεπτα και ειναι μια χαρα .οι αποξηραμενες λες να ηταν πρωτης ποιοτητας και τις κρατησαν για τα πουλια και τα αλλα ζωα; ....



Με προλαβες...!!!! Πιστευω οτι μπορουμε να τσιμπησουμε και μεις καμια αφου τις βρασουμε...εννοειται οτι θα αφησουμε και για τα πουλια μας!!!!!

----------


## jk21

με λιγη μαγιονεζα και ουζακι ,τσιπουρακι ή λευκο κρασακι βηλανα απο τα μερη του αλεξ και λιγο απο το ψωμι που φτιαχνει ειναι ακομα καλυτερες !

----------


## ponak21

Ετσι!!!!!!!

----------

